# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] BGY45B RF Module VHF BROADBAND POWER MODULE

## gRooV

*Frequency Range:* 148-174 MHz
*Max Bandwidth:* 140-175 MHz
*Power Output:* 28W
*Power Input:* 150mW
*Bias Class:* C


Καινούριο, αχρησιμοποίητο
20€ (+3€ μεταφορικά αν πρόκειται για αποστολή)

----------

